# My Historical Finds (pic heavy)



## KitchenCommander (Jan 6, 2015)

Just wanted to share a few photos of some of the cool things I picked up recently.
Most of these are from the local flea market, some are from further away. Feel free to comment and discuss. I will have some questions on a couple that some might be able to shed some light on.

Feel free to request more photos and post some of your own. I will basically use this as a type of archive for some of the things I picked up. Looking forward to what you think about my budding collection of old stuff.

Case 8" Chef knife. Found a thread on here about this that said it was discontinued in 1965, so I was happy to grab this one in excellent condition. Takes a very sharp edge. Just got this last weekend, so no testing on it yet. I do like the aesthetics of the stamping on this one. Grind is a little low on the blade though, so I'm skeptical of actual performance.




Chicago Cutlery Knives 44S and 42S. These are from Ebay and I wanted to get a couple of these to test them out and give as gifts. The 44S was a little thicker than I'd like, so it will be a project knife for my new belt sander I got for Christmas. The 42S are actually pretty nice. I gave one away, kept the best one, and have one left over for future gift or something. I will be posting a review of these when I have tested them out.




[/URL][/IMG]

Some cast iron cookware. The 2 skillets I got from my grandparents house. One is a no name #8 skillet, the nickel plated one is a Wagner and is very nice. The Dutch Oven is also a Wagner that I got at an antique shop. It is very nice and in surprisingly good condition. My favorite is the deep Wagner skillet. No lids for any of these, so I need to find some lids.



[/URL][/IMG]

Old wagon that I picked up from the local flea market. It is all metal with solid rubber whells. Bed was rotted out so we went to my in-law's place and got some barnwood to replace the bed. It is now our coffee table. Sits a little low, but it is very cool and rustic.



[/URL][/IMG]

Couple of Forgecrafts that I found. These are the later ones and not ground very well. Both are going to be practice knives for thinning on my belt sander. I need some practice knives and these are cheap enough. The chef is an 8" and is not very fun to use at the moment.



[/URL]+[/IMG]

Dexter Chef that I found for $2 at a thrift store. Badly bent tip lent well to a mod job. Dropped the tip down to make it about 9" blade. Now it is my makeshift Sujihiki slicer. 



[/URL][/IMG]

Two more forgecrafts, both 8" slicers that were modified. Both are now finished in matching lacewood handles. These are fun to modify. The shorter one has a very nice grind. The longer one is a little thicker, but is a good slicer when I need a very stiff blade. Just fun project knives



[/URL][/IMG]

Batch of knives I picked up at the flea market. Chicago cutler cleaver, 8" Old Hickory cook's knife, 8" Old Hickory slicer, Geneva Forge butcher knife. The 2 Old Hickories are restored, the butcher was modified into a slicer profile. It is very flexible thin knife. Good slicer, but almost to flexible. The OH Cook's knife almost has a line knife profile from use I believe. Short at the heel and a flat profile. The cleaver I haven't done much with yet. I could use some information on the cleaver if anyone knows anything. Having trouble getting info on that one.



[/URL][/IMG]

Forgecraft Butcher with a hand regrind done by me. My first attempt at a regrind, and I wanted to get a lot of the pitting out of the primary grind. Polished up to 2000 grit sand paper for a nice reflective finish.



[/URL][/IMG]

True Temper Handmade Kelly Works double bit axe. Picked up just for fun. Have no use for it and haven't done anything with it since. This pattern appears to be slightly uncommon.



[/URL][/IMG]

Old Sythe that I was thinking of using for Halloween. I did not get it in time, so it will wait until next year (maybe). Otherwise just a cool piece that I got for a decent price.



[/URL][/IMG]

8" Old Hickory Cook's Knife. Excellent condition. currently one of my favorite knives. Got it for a steal and it was in great shape. Light sanding and a sharpening and I was using it the same day. Very good grind and gets very sharp. Not the best edge holding, but that's ok by me for that price.



[/URL][/IMG]

Antique Pasta Press from the large flea market in Canton TX. Two photos for this one because it is very cool. Large gears make it an interesting piece. Very hard to find information on something like this. I know almost nothing about it except is looks pretty old. I have made pasta with it twice, and it is not easy. Its work to roll the pasta by hand with this thing, but it is fun. It has some Japanese characters on the back of the cast iron base. If anyone would like photos of the lettering just let me know. Any information on this piece is most appreciated.



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

Dexter 45A10H 10" Chef knife. Photo pending. Very large, tall chef knife. Gets very sharp and is fun to use. Huge handle to balance out the large blade. Some slight flex near the tip due to a distal taper. Really cool chef knife with a good amount of belly. Fun to rock chop with, and not too bad at push cutting either. Above average geometry, in my opinion, for an ODC (old dirty carbon) knife.

Forgecraft 10" Chef. Photo pending. I got this from Ebay because I had to have a 10" Forgecraft. My go to knife at the moment. Edge holding and sharpness in pretty good. I think mine might be a later model because the grind was only decent, not great. I put a steep bevel on it and then added a micro bevel so it performs very well even if it is slightly thick. Once I get more skill on the belt sander, this will get a regrind to increase performance. Excellent knife for the money.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Jan 6, 2015)

reserved for further content


----------



## KitchenCommander (Jan 8, 2015)

Well I was planning to edit my previous posts to add photos and stuff, but I'm having trouble editing my posts in this thread. So I will just add my photos here. Please feel free to comment of include photos of cool stuff you find. Even non-knife stuff.

Dexter and Forgecraft pics.



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 8, 2015)

Cool stuff. that pasta press has me intrigued. Looks like the section where the handle is mounted has blades for spaghetti/linguine?

Re Editing: forum policy is that posts only remain editable for 15 minutes.


----------



## Casaluz (Jan 8, 2015)

Love the pictures


----------



## ecchef (Jan 8, 2015)

If the pasta machine has Japanese kanji on it, you just might have a soba maker there. I'm guessing that the noodles have a square rather than round cross section?


----------



## KitchenCommander (Jan 12, 2015)

Thanks for the info on post editing. I'll keep that in mind next time.

Now for more photos on the Pasta Press for anyone who is interested. Take a look at the raised characters on the frame. If anyone who made it, I would love to know.

Photo of the top showing the brass rollers, one flat for rolling thin sheets, the other for spaghetti. The handle engages the outer axle via bolt and slot to turn the shaghetti rollers, as shown in photo, then can be slid over to engage the inner gear and turn the flat rollers.



[/URL][/IMG]

Photos of the makers mark, or whatever it is.



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## KitchenCommander (Jan 16, 2015)

Does anyone recognize the lettering on this? I have done a little research and have not seen a single piece that looks similar to this.


----------



## MikeHL (Jan 25, 2015)

The letters are &#23567;&#37326;&#24335; which are Chinese, Tho plugin it in to Google you can find a bunch of blog posts in Japanese about the machine. Leads me to think that the machine is Japanese and not Chinese. 

You can still buy a new one on rakuten for $340! :fanning:
http://item.rakuten.co.jp/fbird/kj-seimen1/


----------



## XooMG (Jan 25, 2015)

MikeHL said:


> The letters are &#23567;&#37326;&#24335; which are Chinese, Tho plugin it in to Google you can find a bunch of blog posts in Japanese about the machine. Leads me to think that the machine is Japanese and not Chinese.
> 
> You can still buy a new one on rakuten for $340! :fanning:
> http://item.rakuten.co.jp/fbird/kj-seimen1/


Yes, _kanji_ &#28450;&#23383; in Japanese means Chinese characters.


----------



## MikeHL (Jan 25, 2015)

XooMG said:


> Yes, _kanji_ &#28450;&#23383; in Japanese means Chinese characters.



Gotcha.


----------



## CoqaVin (Jan 25, 2015)

sorry for never PMing you back KitchenCommander, thanks for the Hickory, from the giveaway, much appreciated, I have been so swamped with work I haven't even been able to use it, what is the steel in it do you know?


----------



## KitchenCommander (Jan 25, 2015)

MikeHL said:


> The letters are &#23567;&#37326;&#24335; which are Chinese, Tho plugin it in to Google you can find a bunch of blog posts in Japanese about the machine. Leads me to think that the machine is Japanese and not Chinese.
> 
> You can still buy a new one on rakuten for $340! :fanning:
> http://item.rakuten.co.jp/fbird/kj-seimen1/



Well would you look at that.
Perhaps not near as old as it first appeared haha. Mine might have some age, but if they are still making them its probably not as old as I expected. Still for that price I feel pretty good about it. I didnt pay anything close to $300.

Thanks for the link. That was very helpful.

And I apologize if I mixed up the characters between japanese and chinese. I'm not too familiar with either.


----------



## XooMG (Jan 25, 2015)

KitchenCommander said:


> And I apologize if I mixed up the characters between japanese and chinese. I'm not too familiar with either.


No need to apologize; they are the same. If the characters look complex like &#28450;&#23383;, then they are Chinese but Japanese use them and call them _kanji_. If they look simpler (curly like &#12402;&#12425;&#12364;&#12394; _hiragana_ or more angular like &#12459;&#12479;&#12459;&#12490; _katakana_), they will be exclusively Japanese.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Jan 26, 2015)

Thank you for clearing that up. I'll keep that in mind next time.


----------



## Framingchisel (Jan 26, 2015)

Wonderful explanation of a concept which can be difficult for westerners.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Jan 26, 2015)

CoqaVin said:


> sorry for never PMing you back KitchenCommander, thanks for the Hickory, from the giveaway, much appreciated, I have been so swamped with work I haven't even been able to use it, what is the steel in it do you know?



Your very welcome. Old Hickory (and Forgecraft too I think) knives are generally accepted to be simple 1095, or 1085. I tend to agree with that based on the experience I've had working with quite a few Old Hickory knives. Hardness is hard to quantify, especially for me, but I would say 57-58 maybe. Forgecrafts have been tested at 59-61, and these feel slightly softer. It should be very serviceable and gets quite sharp while holding a serviceable edge respectably well.


----------



## SixCats (Mar 22, 2015)

Hi KC,

Very nice finds/knives/tools. I had a neat little find myself today.....a vintage 12" (very thin stock) Chef knife marked : Landers Frary & Clark New Britain Conn.
GRAND PRIZE/ST. LOUIS 1904. A little bit rusty but, I have no doubt it will clean up nicely. I'm thinking Vinegar bath. The knife has a unique round Wood handle.
I suspect it's a "Rat tail" design. I got this knife for a song! My collection of vintage Chef knives continues to grow! It look something like this : http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/vintage-antique-lf-c-carbon-nogent-style-chefs

Regards,
SixCats!


----------



## KitchenCommander (Mar 24, 2015)

Very cool. Feel free to post a pic of the before and after. Or just the after. I find restoring knives to be very fun and fulfilling. Always looking for another diamond in the rough.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Apr 6, 2015)

Update. It appears I messed up the photo of my wagon, so I have added a new photo of that. Also I have brought home another large chef knife. Bought it as a no-name chef knife because it was in good shape and I liked the handle scales on it. Once I brought it home I discovered a makers mark beneath the patina. It was very faded, but I got a bad pic of it just for my records. It is a Robinson Knife Co. brand. Only issue I have with it was it has a slightly wavy edge. There was a small hole in the profile, but I am sharpening that out, so that is only a temporary problem.




[/URL][/IMG]

Robinson 10" Chef knife. Good condition. Still lots of life left. Nice profile with a generous flat spot. Still needs work fixing the edge though.



[/URL][/IMG]
Photo of the makers mark. It should be visible right in the shadow. If not I apologize, this was taken with an iphone camera.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## wind88 (Apr 6, 2015)

Impressive finds . Did you refinish those knives?


----------



## KitchenCommander (Apr 7, 2015)

Most I find have some sort of patina, so there is some restoration involved. Only the ones with the polished bevels have been thinned or completely refinished. Most have only been lightly sanded with 400 and 800 grit sand paper to remove rust/patina. I have since thinned the Forgecraft Chef knife and might post a photo of that later on.


----------



## KitchenCommander (May 28, 2015)

New find that I picked up last month. A vintage Emerson Electric fan. I had been eyeing the vintage fans that I see around, but none were in the price range I wanted. This one turned up and I decided to restore it as a project. It runs well, but needed some TLC. Here is a photo or two of what it looked like when I got it.

In the shop.



[/URL][/IMG]

After some cleaning.



[/URL][/IMG]

Full restoration photos to come.

I hope no one minds me adding a few non-knife products in here. If so, I will stop posting other items.


----------



## knyfeknerd (May 28, 2015)

You're good! Can't wait to see the fan when you're done.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Jun 3, 2015)

Finished Product. Took me about 3 weeks off and on with a little help to get it restored. The cage badge and the label badge both did not get restoration, just cleaning. The entire fan was painted, blades polished, and new period cord added. Runs well at all 3 speeds and oscillates great. Fun project and great piece of functional décor for my home.



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

I apologize for the huge photos.


----------



## bear1889 (Jun 3, 2015)

Very cool


----------



## KitchenCommander (Jul 17, 2015)

Thread update for some new finds. 

This is an older American Cutlery (if I remember right) carving set that I got for a great price. The blade looked almost unused, which is unusual for older carving sets. Most of the time I see blades steeled and sharpened to shivs almost. This is not the most ornate set, which I liked because it is not too flashy. The blade did have about a 1/16" crack in the blade on the cutting edge. I sharpened about half of it out then decided just to leave it because this will be mostly for cutting cooked foods, so it shouldn't affect performance too much. They need some restoration, and I have gotten started on the blade and working on the antler handles. Pretty cool set for only $15.



[/URL][/IMG]

Another carving knife found in an antique store. I cannot find a stamp on it, so for now it is a no-name carbon carving knife. I liked the shape and the quality seemed there for about $12 so I took a chance. This one is cleaned up now, but has not been sharpened yet. It has a recurve to it, so I might need some help from the sharpmaker for this one. The handle appears to have an integral bolter, but the neck is quite narrow. Interesting knife that appeared to be well made. As you can see the geometry isn't too bad, should cut quite well. Another slicer to add to my collection.



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chiffonodd (Jul 17, 2015)

KitchenCommander said:


> Thread update for some new finds.
> 
> This is an older American Cutlery (if I remember right) carving set that I got for a great price. The blade looked almost unused, which is unusual for older carving sets. Most of the time I see blades steeled and sharpened to shivs almost. This is not the most ornate set, which I liked because it is not too flashy. The blade did have about a 1/16" crack in the blade on the cutting edge. I sharpened about half of it out then decided just to leave it because this will be mostly for cutting cooked foods, so it shouldn't affect performance too much. They need some restoration, and I have gotten started on the blade and working on the antler handles. Pretty cool set for only $15.
> 
> ...



Handle looks to be in pretty good shape on that second slicer, too - and agree on the geometry, surprisingly good taper to relatively thin. Good find!


----------



## KitchenCommander (Sep 8, 2015)

Update for some new stuff.

Double bit Plumb axe from Pawn Shop. Not sure if both blades are supposed to have the same shape or not. This one has a flat blade on one side, and a more circular profile on the other. Could be bad sharpening, but it didn't appear to be in that bad of shape, so I took it home.



[/URL][/IMG]

Collins 3.5 lb boys axe (I think). This one was given to me by a co-worker. Need to find a new handle for it, but besides being a little rusty it is in great condition. Doesn't appear to have been sharpened all that much, so plenty of life left.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## CutFingers (Sep 8, 2015)

I like my old forgecraft knife very much. It's not too hard, and not too soft. I have chipped it out hacking chicken bones, but with light pressure have been able to separate the joints of poultry with no chips.

I honestly think these cheaper old carbon knives can perform as good as Japanese super hard steels. It's just there is no allure to something rustic, practical and non exotic.

Somewhere there is mention that some of the forgecraft blades were 59 rockwell. 

The softer carbon is nice, because it can easily be touched up, two or three strops and you get fresh steel. Maybe they will wear faster, but they won't chip as much.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Sep 8, 2015)

Cutfingers^^ I agree with you. Old carbon knives are fun to use. I normally still use my Japanese made knives daily, but sometimes I like to pull out an older carbon steel knife and put it to some use. My Forgecraft is my favorite profile among the vintage brands, and I really want to get another for back up sometime in the future. 

Next is a pair of Vintage Chef knives courtesy of a member here on the forums. I got these in response to my WTB thread for some knives in need of a rehandle and clean up. Here they are as received.




[/URL][/IMG]

LL bean 8" chef knife. Full bolster, tapered tang, nice distal taper to tip. Little thick at the edge on this one.



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]

Dexter 45A12H 12" chef knife. Currently my largest knife to date. Feels Huge, but has a great distal taper, and a slightly tapered tang. Decent behind the edge as well. I would really love to know what the hardness rating is on this bad boy. Has some rough grind lines that appear to be factory, but I am not completely sure. It has a slightly different profile overall compared to what I am used to seeing for old American carbon; I like it. This guy will be getting a cool new handle so stay tuned for that.



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SousVideLoca (Sep 8, 2015)

Wow, that Dexter... want. Bad.


----------



## goatgolfer (Sep 12, 2015)

The clever shopper that found these must be pleased they have new parents. And the shopper's Mom will be happy LLBean has a happy home.:doublethumbsup:

And daveb will be happy he talked the shopper out of knife sharpening practice and patina forcing on vintage american historical steel.:cool2:


----------



## KitchenCommander (Sep 14, 2015)

Finally got around to giving my Forgecraft 10" a rehandle after the thinning project here http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/23951-Beginner-Thinning-Project(s)-Pic-Heavy?highlight=thinning

Found this really awesome set of Pink Ivory scales (non-stabilized) at the Woodcraft outlet in Ft. Worth and had to have them. They had some sweet contrast that I have never seen before. . Honestly after oiling, the red/maroon got almost too dark, but I think it looks great either way. No pic from before oiling, wish I took one for comparison, but I cannot let natural wood on a kitchen knife go without oiling, so the point is moot. Need to take a couple more pics of the top view of the liners just for fun. 

Pink Ivory handles with black fiber liners and black linen Micarta bolster for added aesthetics and class.
Personally one of the prettiest Forgecrafts I have seen yet, but I may be a tiny bit biased.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


Also I am currently working on new handles for the large Dexter 12" above, so that should be coming in the next week or so. Small preview, it will include Black Palm. I am very excited for that one.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Sep 21, 2015)

Another weekend of shopping, and a couple more to add to the collection.
Ekco Forge slicer and Forgecraft pairing knife. Both were too cheap to pass up, even though I didn't need another slicer. They are one of the most common styles along with the bullnose butchers. 



[/URL][/IMG]

And as promised, I completed the rehandle of the big 12" Dexter chef. 
Bloodwood Bolster, Black Palm, and red fiber liners. Single 1/4" mosaic pin. 



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


Let me know what you think about the color choice. I like it personal, but my wife hasn't warmed up to it yet.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Oct 8, 2015)

Recent vacation to Oregon and did some antiquing. The wife likes it, and I look for the occasional knife or nice cast iron skillet. Found something more unusual than what I am used to seeing, so I took these home as a souvenir. Please if anyone has some info on how old these might be, or what quality they are, I would love to get some more info on these. I think the engraving is very cool, and after some fixing of a oversteeled edge, it is very sharp and ready for use. I liked the subdued handle and that the set wasn't too fancy. I usually don't see a makers mark with an engraving, which makes me want to think this is an older set, but I really have no idea. I bought these as an unusual vintage set for carving. I like the profile of the blade as well, different than the standard carvers I see everywhere.




[/URL][/IMG]



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Benuser (Oct 8, 2015)

http://www.silvercollection.it/ENGLAHARRISONBROTHERS.html


----------



## Benuser (Oct 8, 2015)

Please be aware that Her (Gracious British) Majesty refers to Queen Victoria. That corresponds with the dates given in the linked site about the firm being based at Norfolk Street in Sheffield.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Oct 9, 2015)

Thank you Benuser for the info. From the link I picked out two pieces of info I think help narrow it down.

"Harrison Brothers & Howson - 1847/mid 20th c."
"The firm was originally active at 67 Norfolk Street, Sheffield (1866-1896), expanding to Shoreham Street Works (1880) and to a new factory in Carver Street (1901)."

Now the street number in the quote (67 Norfolk) does not match the blade (45 Norfolk), but if the date is from the actual location on Norfolk St. then this blade could be over 100 yrs old and by far the oldest piece of cutlery I own. On the other hand, the Harrison Bros and Howson label has a 100 yr span up to mid 1900's, which is quite a range. The makers mark, which is a VR initials on top, does not show up on the site.

So I have an idea, maybe somewhere between late 1800's to mid 1900's, but I would have thought twice about sharpening on a knife that old. Too late now, but I would have probably kept them in original condition if they really were made in 19th century. Probably not though, so I won't worry about it too much. Thanks again.

Edit: also found this link 
http://strazors.com/index.php?id=612&doc=harrison_brothers_and_howson_sheffield_

"The Norfolk and Shoreham Street premises became cramped and so *the firm relocated in 1900 to a new building fronting Carver Street*, and bounded by West and Division Streets."

So would this conclude that this knife is indeed 1800's cutlery?


----------



## Benuser (Oct 9, 2015)

"Her Majesty" refers to a female head of state.
The reign of Queen Victoria ended with her death in 1901. Elisabeth II came to the throne in 1952. In between, England had kings. Which brings me to the conclusion the blade is Victorian.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Oct 9, 2015)

Well dang, that is really cool. Now I wish I had not just sharpened it a couple days ago. It was not fit for cutting before, and had a frown in the edge, but I know that if things are old enough they can get collectible and original condition is always preferred. Oh well, I'm sure it will be a real good cutter now that it has a fresh straight edge. Knives are supposed to cut right?

Thanks again for your help and insight. This knife was definitely worth the money now that I have some history with it.


----------



## Benuser (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks, you're welcome. I think an old knife should be used and sharpened as long as possible.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Oct 28, 2015)

Messed up one of my photos again. Hate it when that happens.
Here it is for anyone who missed it the first time. This is the Harrison Brothers and Howson set discussed on the previous page.



[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## KitchenCommander (Apr 4, 2016)

Got another one. Been a while since I posted here because I have been looking for traditional pocket knives recently. But I did come home with an interesting piece from this month's flea market. It is a 12" slicing knife from Geo Wostenholm & Son Sheffield England. It is a big knife with strong distal taper starting about halfway down the blade. I think it is a meat slicing knife, but I could be wrong. Does anyone know what this knife would have been designed for? I have seen meat slicers with the blunted tip, but cake knives may have also been designed similarly. This one looks to have a nice geometry for slicing meats, not pastries. 

Anyone familiar with this pattern from Sheffield? Thanks.


----------



## Benuser (Apr 4, 2016)

A ham slicer. The blunt tip makes presenting a slice a bit more comfortable.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Apr 4, 2016)

That is what I was leaning toward. Thank you for the quick response. I will sharpen it up nice and have it ready for the next holiday meal. 

Apparently Wostenholm has been in business for a while. Do you happen to know an estimated age (decade)? My first impression was 1920's-40's, but could not find much on this particular stamp. May be impossible to get an accurate age, but if it was 1800's that would be really cool. The 5 pins/rivets on the handle make it visually interesting to me, so I will not be changing the handle on this one at all.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Apr 4, 2016)

The Sheffield England etch would have to be after about 1892. I think you are on the right track of 1920 to 1950s. IXL is has been gone for a while now along with about all the other old English cutlery companies. Schrade owned the brand back in I think the 1980's but, of course, they are gone now too. (yes, I know about Taylor and its brands).


----------



## goatgolfer (Apr 6, 2016)

Don't y'all think the KCommander needs to update us on the status of his Chicago Cutlery collection as some of us are Auntie/Uncles?? He takes good pictures too.


----------



## KitchenCommander (Apr 15, 2016)

By request, here is a photo of my Chicago Cutlery collection. The top 3 are in my travel kit, and the bottom is my wife's. Check out my thread in the review section on these knives, as well as my thread in the sharpening section on thinning the two top knives to make them cut better. Lots of photos of course!

10" 44S in Wenge
8" 42S in Jobillo 
6" 41S in Bolivian Rosewood
6" 41S in Spalted Tamarind


----------



## KitchenCommander (May 2, 2016)

New Entry. Just got back from Canton TX from the massive flea market there. Here is what I brought back.
This is only the Kitchen related stuff, there are also 4 other pocket knives I bought, 4 traditional styles and 2 modern folders.

Erie #8 skillet, excellent condition, ready for work, nice and light, but a little pricier than I usually buy.
Wagner small dutch oven/pot very excellent condition, no lid (like every other dutch oven I find)
Primble Hickory 10" chef knife, thought this was a good deal at $20. Nice knife, good profile.
Village Blacksmith #8 Cleaver good condition, tapered tang, distal taper, heavy. More for fun than use, but well worth the price of admission.
Dexter carving fork, poor condition, needs new handle and heavy cleanup of rust, but still all there. Cheap project that will clean up very well.


----------



## woodworkcan (Jul 13, 2016)

Great finds! Keep the pictures comming! I am wondering about the stamping patterns on the knives. Were they meant for food release? We dont find similar on today's knives, e.g. Granton grind.


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 13, 2016)

KitchenCommander said:


> Got another one. Been a while since I posted here because I have been looking for traditional pocket knives recently. But I did come home with an interesting piece from this month's flea market. It is a 12" slicing knife from Geo Wostenholm & Son Sheffield England. It is a big knife with strong distal taper starting about halfway down the blade. I think it is a meat slicing knife, but I could be wrong. Does anyone know what this knife would have been designed for? I have seen meat slicers with the blunted tip, but cake knives may have also been designed similarly. This one looks to have a nice geometry for slicing meats, not pastries.
> 
> Anyone familiar with this pattern from Sheffield? Thanks.



I somehow missed this post. 

I'm just curious why nobody mentioned that damn handle on the slicer?!?


----------



## KitchenCommander (Jul 15, 2016)

Yes the handle on the IXL is quite interesting. The 4 pins and single large center rivet (not sure if its a pin or rivet) make it very cool. The wood has excellent color as well, possibly a type of rosewood. This thing gets wicked sharp and slices meats like a pro.


----------



## bear1889 (Aug 21, 2016)

I do not know too much about the slicing knife but I believe the keen kutter pocketknife is a rare pattern.


----------



## andrew44 (Aug 21, 2016)

KitchenCommander said:


> Yes the handle on the IXL is quite interesting. The 4 pins and single large center rivet (not sure if its a pin or rivet) make it very cool. The wood has excellent color as well, possibly a type of rosewood. This thing gets wicked sharp and slices meats like a pro.



very nice!
love the copper handle pins
early 1900's/Victorian era they made fine cutlery until income taxation, then they cheapened the quality after that in my opinion


----------

